# Bitumen auf die Felge schmieren!?!



## Bunes007 (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab auf der vtcz.ch Seite gelesen, dass man um die Bremsleistung zu erhöhen Bitumen an die Bremsfläche der Felge schmieren soll!!!
Jetzt meine Frage:
Funktioniert dat nur bei Alu - oder auch bei Stahlfelgen?????

Bitte nur themenbezogene Antworten.


----------



## Berliner Team T (31. Oktober 2003)

Themen bezogene Antworten?? Was meinst
du damit??   
Ne mal im ernst wenn der Bitum auf der felge kleben bleibt
was ich glaube dann funzt das auch bei Stahlfelgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_nix_blick (31. Oktober 2003)

das kanst du dir auch auf den po schmieren wenn dir spaß macht ... (joke)  bitumen hat nur den nachteil das alles quietscht und das wenn du zu viel drauf hast kleben deine bremsbacken an.


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2003)

Noch geiler sind aus Bitumen gegossene Bremsbeläge


----------



## ich_nix_blick (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Noch geiler sind aus Bitumen gegossene Bremsbeläge  *


meine sind durch den bitumen so schwarz das man das denken könnte


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. November 2003)

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, dass das Bitumen bei Nässe die Bremsleistung quasi aufhebt!


----------



## Ray (1. November 2003)

aber wer will schon bei nässe fahren


----------



## $H!T NIGGA (2. November 2003)

ich hab meine felgen minimal angeflext und bitumen drauf das ding bremst in jeder situation egal ob nässe oder trockenheit besser als ne gustel


----------



## N3X (3. November 2003)

Frage: Woher kriegt ihr das Bitumen?
Ich hab glaub ich noch nie ne Dose im Baumarkt gesehen mit Bitumen. Klaut ihr das auf Baustellen?


----------



## elhefe (3. November 2003)

Nich klauen, fragen. Am besten höflich  . Einfach nen kleine Gefäß mitbringen. Da bekommst Du recht sauberes Bitumen.

Ansonsten hilft die gute alte Straßenfuge, wo man den Teer herausfummeln kann.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## crazy-spy (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elhefe _
> *Nich klauen, fragen. Am besten höflich  . Einfach nen kleine Gefäß mitbringen. Da bekommst Du recht sauberes Bitumen.
> 
> Ansonsten hilft die gute alte Straßenfuge, wo man den Teer herausfummeln kann.
> ...



Jops, aber aufpassen, dass da keine kleinen Steinchen oder so drin sind, die verkratzen dir nämlich ordentich die Felge!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (4. November 2003)

also ich hab nen eigenes teer fass im garten.
also wer 100%teer haben will kann bei mir ordern.
pro gram 1 + bearbeitungGeb.(ca.5)


----------



## derfuss (4. November 2003)

na dann nehm ich ein kilo


----------



## King Loui (4. November 2003)

ich kann mich da eigentlich nur die aussage von kohlwheelz erinnern. ich glaub die ging (bitte schimpf mich nicht wenn es nicht stimmt): bitume ist für leute, die ihre bremsen nicht einstellen können. hatte vorher auch probleme mit den felgenbremsen, da ich eigentlich bis vor kurzem keine felgenbremsen gefahren bin, musste jedoch gezwungener maßen auf hs 33 umsteigen (koxx). wenn man die bremsklötze und felgen mit benzin sauber macht und dann die felge anflext (wieder mit benzin reinigen), zieht die bremse auch bei nässe 100%.


----------



## Ray (4. November 2003)

auch wenn sie zur aussterbenden spezies gehören gibt es immer noch v-brake fahrer unter uns... und da läuft leider am hr ohne bitumen gar nix !


----------



## derfuss (4. November 2003)

also ich benutze bitumen seit dem ich triale. hab beim ersten mal die ganzen felgenflanken damit vollgeschmiert  . danach hab ich die bremsklötze abhebeln müssen und die felgen erstmal mit teerentferner wieder gängig gemacht. mach jetzt nurnoch einen kleinen "strich" auf eine felgenseite. bin aber bis jetzt nur orginal  magura-beläge gefahren. warscheinlich kann man bei speziellen trial-belägen getrost auf die anwendung verzichten.

man kann übrigens auch cola (bzw. zuckerwasser) auf die felgen schmieren. klingt bescheuert hat aber einen ähnlichen effekt. bringt auch wie ich finde den derbsten sound  (nachahmung auf eigene gefahr). das stammt noch aus cantilever-zeiten, wo man alles versucht hat...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. November 2003)

Zum Thema V-Brakes:

Ich hab jetzt endlich meine Avid SD 7.
Zusammen mit den XT '98 Hebeln knallen die echt böse. Da brauch ich jetzt kein Bitumen mehr 

(Danke an Crazy Monkey und Konrad für ihre empirischen Experimente auf dem Gebiet der Custom-Composite Bremse!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N3X (5. November 2003)

Hab da noch ne Frage: Meine Felgen sind von Haus aus längs angeflext bzw. gerillt. Muss ich da noch extra was machen oder passt das so?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. November 2003)

nö passt schon....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. November 2003)

Ha
Haub auch seit gestern Avid SD7 vorne und Hinten. Die ziehen schon gut und flexen kaum.
Bremse aber hinten trotzdem mit 2 fingern(wenn ich droppe oder Tretbunny auf Kanten mach) um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
Bei Backwheelhop´s  und so Zeug reicht 1 Bremsfinger für hinten.


----------



## rememba (5. November 2003)

Ich hab ma bei meinem paps im keller nachgeschaut. Ich hab da etwas flüssigeres( fast so wie wasser)  und was sehr zähflüssiges gefunden. Welches soll ich nehmen?

Ähh noch was. ich fahr noch nich so lange was gibt´s sonst noch für gute v-brakes außer die XTR von Shimano?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. November 2003)

Also die XTR von Shimano sind eigentlich gar nicht so dolle, V-Brakes mit Parallelogram haben meist nen sehr undifinierten Druckpunkt. 

Also ich find ja die Avid SD 7 oder auch SD 7 Ti (wär's hat..) sehr schön. Kriegst du bei Ebay schon recht günstig.
ANgeblicj sollen die Sram 9.0 auch ganz gut sein, aber probiert hab ich die noch nicht.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. November 2003)

Hm ich will dir nicht wiedersprechen aber ich fand den Druckpunkt mit Parallelogram besser, jedenfals am vrderrad und solange die ncith ausgeschlagen ist...

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. November 2003)

Also im Vergleich 98'Er XT zu SD 7 ist der Druckpunkt ne ganze Welle lang besser. Vielleicht kann man das nicht verallgemeinern, aber die Avids haben doch nen besseren Druckpunkt als die Shimano reihen,... DX und Deore mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Reini (6. November 2003)

na  also die
02xtr sind vorne hammer  mit blauen koolstop belägen

hinten:
ich schaffs einfach nicht so einen geilen druckpunkt zu bekommen, ein freund meinte ich solls mal mit den xtr zügen probieren die sind angeblich anders gebaut


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *na  also die
> 02xtr sind vorne hammer  mit blauen koolstop belägen
> 
> ...



ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Druckpunkt an den Bowdenzügen liegt! Das ist eher die zu hohe Kraftübertragung des Parallelogramms. Meine V-Brake (LX 98) hat nen VIEL besseren Druckpunkt ohne Brakebooster gehabt, als meine HS33!


----------



## King Loui (6. November 2003)

der druckpunkt hängt schon mit dem bowdenzug zusammen, da dieser sich unter der belastung ausdehnt. bei den teuren bowdenzügen ist die ausdehnung geringer als bei den billigen und dadurch verbessert sich auch der druckpunkt. andere faktoren spielen natürlich auch eine wichtige rolle, z.b die steifigkeit vom rahmen, pargr. system, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (6. November 2003)

da gibts wirklich recht viele, habs mir mal so überlegt

1. Die Bowdenzüge sind spiral förmig die können sie dehnen, und zusammen ziehen
2. Durch die Länge vomZug, kann sich der auch mehr dehnen
3. Rahmen, wie weich der ist
4. Abstand Booster von der Bremse
5. Bremskraftverstärker, je mehr verstärkt wird des doch weicher wird der Druckpunkt
6. Ausgeschlagene Lager an der Bremse (bei XTR gibts fast keine. die mir bekannt sind)
7. Wieviele Kurven der Zug macht, desto gerader um so schöner der Druckpunkt
8. Dieses Metallteil, am besten an einem Rohr schön biegen, damit der Zug auch gerade rein und raus geht
9.Was in den Zügen drinnen ist (Öl, Fett,). Mir hat mal ein BMXer was gesagt von Schlüsselloch enteiser, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das mal probieren soll
10. Ach ein zehner wird mir schon noch einfallen *g*


----------



## derfuss (6. November 2003)

zum thema bowdenzüge: es ist ja bekannt das sich normale unter last immer etwas stauchen. eine lösung dagegen wären eventuell nokon konkavex bowdenzüge. hab die zwar noch nie an einer bremse testen können da ich scheiben bzw. maguras fahre, aber an meinem DH-bike hab ich nokon züge für die schaltung. ich muß sagen, ich bin zufrieden. einstellen und vergessen. das ganze ist zudem ein geschlossenes system und sieht auch derbe geil aus. is aber nich ganz billig.


----------



## Ray (6. November 2003)

am vr ist es leicht nen guten druckpunkt mit parallelogramm v-brake und normalen zügen hinzukriegen... am hr hingegen völlig unmöglich - durch den längeren bowdenzug und den viel weicheren rahmen (selbst mit brakebooster) kann ich jedem nur empfehlen hinten nokon züge mit einer avid oder sram v-brake zu fahren.... mit bitumen ist die verzögerung bzw. das blockieren exzellent... nur das ständige gefummel und nachgestelle nervt... das ist wohl einer der größten nachteile an einer v-brake

würde allerdings gerne mal wissen wie es angelo ohne bitumen schafft  normalerweise ziehen neue beläge auf einer nagelneuen felge nur eine woche ausreichend gut...


----------



## Reini (6. November 2003)

angelo is wahrscheinlich ein leichtgewicht.... 

nokon sind mir definitiv zu teuer, da ich wenn überhaupt durchgehende züge hab
ha
10. manchmal hilfts wenn man die züge durchgehend macht, weniger gefahr für korossion 
aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte, im rose katalog sind so carbon züge drinnen  ? um 20  hat die schon jemand probiert ?


----------

